# Lucid Dreaming > DV Academy > Current Courses > DILD >  >  Idionym's Workbook

## Idionym

Hey guys! I'm Luke and I'm 14. I'v been reading about LDing since February. I was mostly trying WILD until the beginning of May. I'v kept a dream journal for the past week and my dream recall is O.K. I RC at least 6 times a day and I try and look at words and numbers to see if they change to see if I'm dreaming or not. Then I will nose check just to make sure. I do mantras a little but I usually just fall asleep. I WBTB every night after about 6 hours of sleep. I just read a little about awarness but I'm semi-ish-confused on it. Over the past week I have questioned stuff in my dreams twice but nothing really came from it. Also this week, I had a dream were my dream character knew he was dreaming but I was councious during it, so it wasn't really a LD. If you need any more info just tell me =)
I'm really excited for this! I'v wanted to LD for some months now so I hope this will help!
I have 1 question though. What do you want me to write about daily? Just my dreams?
Thanks Guys! ::D:

----------


## gab

Hi Idionym, glad you decided to join :smiley: 

I see you have done some work. Please check out this collection of methods for a DILD and see, what else can you add to your practice.

Questioning stuff in dreams is a good sign. I think you need to have some more awareness. There is one method in the 'collection'. Very good  explanation of awareness is in WILD class. Please check it out. All articles are really good. If you still want to try WILDing, I recommend you read them all.

And if you could post your progress,  like what you have tried and if it worked or didn't. So keep the excitement going, read up and start dreaming :smiley:

----------


## Idionym

Ah k, i'v basically already been doing the awerness technique you talked about in the guide excpet i didn't say "im not dreaming, next time im dreaming..."
Next time I RC I will do that!
 ::thanks::

----------


## Idionym

Last night, I couldn't go to bed until like 2am, which probably made it so I couldn't remember my dreams. This week is finals week so I might subconsciously be stressed or something so this might be a bad week for dreaming. Although, I will still RDAT and do everything. I'm also gonna try and start taking the vitamin B6 things I got like 3 months ago, see if it improves my recall.

----------


## gab

Keep practicing, even if you have finals and you are possibly stressed over it. The longer you practice, the better. So when finals are over, you have practiced for a while and are ready for a lucid!

I do occasionally take 100mg of B6. First time, it gave me 3 incredibly vivid and detailed regular dreams. Happy dreams :smiley:

----------


## Idionym

Ugh, I forgot to take the B6  :Bang head:  I got like 4 dream fragments and have still been doing like 6+ RCs a day. I have a question tho, during my WBTB i usally just fall back to sleep in like 2 minutes after the alarm, which I dont think does anything. What should I do to either prolong this or is there anyway to take advantage of falling to sleep quicker?

----------


## Idionym

I tried DEILDing tonight, but my eyes got all twitchy and started blinking and moving (because eyes blink). My dream recall is still doing bad, but thats probably because I was focused on DEILDing when I woke up =/ I'v been doing the awareness tech from that WILD thing you showed me too. Hopefully I remember to take the stupid B6 by the time my finals are over =/ Im also gonna start CATing after my finals so I'm going all out XD

----------


## gab

> I have a question tho, during my WBTB i usally just fall back to sleep in like 2 minutes after the alarm, which I dont think does anything. What should I do to either prolong this or is there anyway to take advantage of falling to sleep quicker?



Well, for WBTB to work, you have to get out of bed and put the lighs on to activate your logic center of your brain. You have to experiment for how long to stay up (anywhere from 5-60 min). You should stay up, until you can think clearly, but still can fall asleep fast.  Here is a link to Sageous's class about WILDing, where he explains WBTB. Hope this helps :smiley:

----------


## Idionym

ah thanks!

----------


## Idionym

Gonna do some recall work because mines horrible  :Oh noes: 
I will take a B6 vitamin during my WBTB and do some recall mantras. I'm also starting the CAT procedure so hopefully I can get an LD within the next couple of weeks!

----------


## Idionym

Was gonna try some self-hypnotism but I fell to sleep =/ I did remember a dream though, so that's good. I actually got a dream journal instead of a big post-it note.

----------


## Idionym

I woke up about every 60 mins through an alarm and got 4 dream frags, so hopefully my recall is getting better =D

----------


## melanieb

Keep it up! The efforts will pay off!

Having a schedule works really well with WBTB. 

I can't say how it works with CAT but in two weeks or so I would be interested to hear the results.

----------


## Idionym

I dont have enough time to CAT atm (i only have a week till camp), but in 3 weeks i can, and hopefully i can have good recall by then

----------


## Idionym

I think my fan was to loud tonight, so my alarm turned off on its own after a minute =/
I did remember a big dream chunk though, longer then any I'v had for a while.

----------


## Idionym

I was about to remember a dream but it slipped away, so no luck last night =/

----------


## gab

Tough luck with recall, huh? Try to wake up after each REM by drinking water before bed and each time you wake up. That should wake you up naturally and you can write down your dream. 

Someone here suggested writing a contract in your DJ just before bed. Something about you having a lucid dream that night, what you gonna dream about and stuff like that. It worked for me for a while, you may wanna give it a try. Happy dreams :smiley:

----------


## Idionym

I already tried the water thing but I don't drink to much water so It doesn't work. I had like 2 glasses so I don't think it was about the quantity of water i drank.

----------


## gab

Have you tried mantras?
"I wake up after each dream and remember it"
"I remember my dreams"

----------


## Idionym

I try mantras but I just fall asleep like after 5 seconds of doing it. My recall is getting better though, but I'v been getting lazy with my RC's and Awareness.

----------


## Idionym

Today, I also remembered a pretty long dream. I think my recall is getting more stable so I might start switching my effort more towards lucid dreaming.

----------


## gab

Falling asleep during mantras is OK, it's acctually preferable, because those moments are best for saying them. Just keep writing your dreams down, even if all you remember is a small detail. Keep practicing your RCs and awareness. There is no substitute for them. Happy dreams :smiley:

----------

